# 2008 Dubai International Film Festival



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Folks 

It's that time again - Dec 11th - Dec 18th, its the fifth celebration of the Dubai International Film Festival. For those you are unaware, it's quite an important festival and ranked among the best. Knowing how Dubai likes to do things (ie: Atlantis fireworks is an example, they want to be to the best at everything)

Although I have tickets for every night, I will be going on Dec 14th to watch the screening of; Pa Ra Da, an Italian film - and I will be going for the Awards Night on Dec 18th.

Dubai International Film Festival 2008

Salma Hayek, Dani Glover, Oliver Stone, Nicolas Cage, Brendan Fraser and more will be there.

Will keep you all posted with newer pics until then here are pics of my invitation 
















-Joey


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Have FUN that was too brief so again I say HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Nuance (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey, how did you get those, esp. for the Awards night? I envy you so much!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Nuance said:


> Hey, how did you get those, esp. for the Awards night? I envy you so much!!!


It's part of the job. I'm the brand marketing manager for the largest film distribution in the Middle-East and chain of Cinemas... so I get invites to all festivals all around since we distribute & exhibition hollywood productions & other...

Macca: thanks for your kind words 

-Joey


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

well wouldnt b good to put th epics a thumbnails


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Xpat said:


> well wouldnt b good to put th epics a thumbnails


Hey dude... i really don't get your question since the whole point of posting the image is to see how nice the invitation card design is 

-Joey


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

u just wasted 10 mb of my bandwidth. I deserve a free invitation


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Xpat said:


> u just wasted 10 mb of my bandwidth. I deserve a free invitation


Ahhh i see! hahaha... invitation are only for those who have broadband internet and not dialup to complain about speed & bandwidth  hahah kidding man!

You could always come by our Cinemas and watch the films screened there... here's the schedule: Schedule - Dubai International Film Festival 2008

-Joey


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Your Welcome*



JoeyDee said:


> It's part of the job. I'm the brand marketing manager for the largest film distribution in the Middle-East and chain of Cinemas... so I get invites to all festivals all around since we distribute & exhibition hollywood productions & other...
> 
> Macca: thanks for your kind words
> 
> -Joey


Your welcome any time Keep up all your great assistance on the forum


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Your welcome any time Keep up all your great assistance on the forum


Does anyone know which Hollywood celebrities are invited?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

sounds like a fun evening. I will prolly just go to the mall with 2 cameras and take pictures of everything..


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

bigdave said:


> sounds like a fun evening. I will prolly just go to the mall with 2 cameras and take pictures of everything..



either that or go find the biggest round a bout i can find and do 50 laps at 12mph.


----------



## joao731 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ah... finally something worth seeing. 

Hope this makes up for the last 3 months of a frustrated cinema addict...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

karendee said:


> Does anyone know which Hollywood celebrities are invited?


I'll be sitting beside; 

-Salma Hayek
-Dani Glover
-Oliver Stone
-Nicolas Cage
-Ben Affleck
-Brendan Fraser

Those are the main biggest hollywood star this year - it's a pitty because I was hoping to meet George Cloney this year 

Secondly, why is it that the Film Market in the GULF soo cheesy? Well, because movies that work well here in terms of generating high numbers at the box office is; cheesy big action films and names like

-Silverster Stallone
-Jet Li
-Jackie Chan
-Bruce Lee
-Steven Segal
-Arnold Schwertznegger and so on.... all do well here

Independent art-house films won't work here in the Gulf, although I am sure there is a demand, however th demand is not sufficient at the moment in the market. Also you gotta take inconsideration the censorship laws here... you see in Lebanon, none of this matters, we distribute and exhibit all types of films which makes Lebanon a really cool movie market.

side note* when Sex and the City was released, we were not allowed to release it in the UAE or anywhere else in the Middle-East except lebanon. When the film was released in Lebanon, so many people from UAE, Kuwait, Saudi.... flew to Lebanon for the weekend to watch the film  hahahah so funny! Was quite the experience.

However need not to worry my pscyho-cinematic friends, your good old uncle Joey (i'm only 26, but you get the expression) is in the process of setting up something worth WILD at the end of next month 

-Joey

ps: if there are some typos, excuse me for that, I just woke up - half a sleep - half hung over


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> I'll be sitting beside;
> 
> -Salma Hayek
> -Dani Glover
> ...


what WILD treats are you referring to?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

karendee said:


> what WILD treats are you referring to?


A pretty wild one  but all in good time can I reveal it 

-Joey


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Does it involve strippers, woodchippers, hacksaws and trash bags?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Does it involve strippers?


Some scenes in some films do have that sort of stuff  hahaha


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

*Has anyone been to any screenings of the Dubai Film Fest?*

Hey folks 

I saw a lot of expats at Emirates Mall yesterday at the screening of some films.... just curious has anyone went to any screenings?

-joey


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I haven't made it to anything yet this year. The last couple of years I have been to various premieres and after-parties at The Madinat, plus talks from Oliver Stone & George Clooney. I also told off Danny Glover last year. 

-


----------



## NYC_Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

I've seen a couple of films that I can recommend, "Francaise" and "iZulu Lami (My Secret Sky)". Both excellent stories with local color (Morocco and S. Africa) and examples of quality independent filmmaking. I've been to the TriBeCa film festival and the Hamptons Film Festival, and DIFF compares favorably to them both. Definitely a worthwhile experience. 

Looking forward to the JoeyDee film festival...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Yup! I'll be there on the awards night (the 18th)... and will do my best to take as many pics as possible, knowingly that something always happens to interrupt my fun at such events 

As for the JOEY festival, well it's not going to be called that for sure  here's a little hint!

*KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN AS LONG AS YOU CAN* ​
-Joey


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello ALL 

Well - what to say? I just woke up right now not feeling to shabby after a long night of partying and massive alcoholism at the Dubai Film Fest! 

Here's how it all started. I got there a little late, the reception was at 7 and the awards started at 8... and I got there at 8:45. Not sure if anyone has ever been to Bab Al Shams hotel, but be cautions cause it's SOOOO FAR AWAY!

Anyhow - when I got in I was disoriented where to sit, because the reserved for us had a group of midget Charlie's Angel's sitting on it, which pissed me off cause they really thought they were super hot! But no worries cause they kicked them off the table and we sat down. 

What sucked was I left my hi-res cam in the car so I wasn't able to take any nice shots. All and all to say; it was a really good event and really looking forwards to next year's Film Fest. Here's a video sample of how blackberry bold sucks at taking pics/vids: http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30js5yq&s=5 (block ur ears ladies)

Here are before & after pics (semi-sober to super intoxicated) 

before







after (the pirate eye)







enjoy 
-Joey


----------

